# alpine and sirius



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

is it true that alpine will be making sirius ready head units for this year?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

drew64 said:


> is it true that alpine will be making sirius ready head units for this year?


Alpine will be coming out in August with their Sirius product offerings.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

i will definitly wait until aug then.


----------

